# My moldy cigars!



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

So I had 2 cigars that I bought today that had mold... go figure... never any other issues with mold till today.

I smoked my first Anejo Shark and shared the La Flor Dominicana Culebra with a couple friends.

ANyway here are some pics of me burning my mold. sorry the quality sucks its a cameraphone.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

how did they taste


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

That's too bad. Good find on the rare smokes though!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

they tasted alright. The Anejo was awesome actually. They were just far enough that I didn't want to put then with my other cigars but not so far as the taste was altered too much (as far as I know... first time on both smokes)


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice pics, Chris  You're back in Cali, right?? You're missing all the fun weather back here :brick:


----------



## full count (Jun 25, 2007)

Thats not mold, its plume (oh s##t, now what did I start).


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

full count said:


> Thats not mold, its plume (oh s##t, now what did I start).


You have no ideal what you started LOL, but I will but in my 2cents. Plume on the foot? I think not.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I guess you really wanted those smokes bad if you bought them with mold already on them. Was this just two bad boxes at a B&M, bought online, or a badly keep humi at a B&M?


----------



## AragornElessar86 (May 21, 2007)

He didn't know there was mold on 'em when he bought 'em. And in the case of the Anejo, it's a case of high humidity in the humi complicating the Anejo's already mold prone-ness.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Cody, hell I probaly would have bought them even if I noticed it. Good looking smokes.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

A couple of great smokes! Sorry to hear the mold/plume/bloom got to em, but at least they were enjoyable.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Those are some smokes I woulnd't mind smoking with a little mold on them!!


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

Just a reminder boys n girls..........vinegar will rid your cigar of mold. Lightly dip the foot into the vinegar then dab it with a papertowel. Then lightly soak an entire papertowel with vinegar and roll the cigar across the papertowel, then dry with a clean papertowel. Keep the treated cigars seperate from your regular stash so they can air out and to be sure the mold is gone. Vinegar has no adverse effects on the taste of your cigar if used lightly.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I guess it doesn't matter what color the mold was - becuase the cigar was GREAT!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

dHUTCH said:


> Just a reminder boys n girls..........vinegar will rid your cigar of mold. Lightly dip the foot into the vinegar then dab it with a papertowel. Then lightly soak an entire papertowel with vinegar and roll the cigar across the papertowel, then dry with a clean papertowel. Keep the treated cigars seperate from your regular stash so they can air out and to be sure the mold is gone. Vinegar has no adverse effects on the taste of your cigar if used lightly.


huh I've never heard that before. I'll have to give it a try next time my cigars mold (hopefully never!)


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

baba said:


> I guess it doesn't matter what color the mold was - becuase the cigar was GREAT!


werd! great tasty cigar.


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

After looking at your thread, Chris, I checked the Anejos I brought with me for the holidays....One of my 46's had mold under the sleeve. I guess I'll have to smoke it now...


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

I love a good Anejo around the holiday's (or anytime for that matter). 

I did not know that they were mold-prone. Another good reason for me to switch to 65% beads.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Never met an Anejo that I didn't like!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I never met an anejo... lol


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

dHUTCH said:


> Just a reminder boys n girls..........vinegar will rid your cigar of mold. Lightly dip the foot into the vinegar then dab it with a papertowel. Then lightly soak an entire papertowel with vinegar and roll the cigar across the papertowel, then dry with a clean papertowel. Keep the treated cigars seperate from your regular stash so they can air out and to be sure the mold is gone. Vinegar has no adverse effects on the taste of your cigar if used lightly.


Great Tip Dude!!!
:wazzapp:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks for the tip


----------

